# Blue Mahoe



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Blue Mahoe is a very interesting wood. I have turned some very nice bowls with it.

The link below connects you to an organization that has some Blue Mahoe for sale. I know a little about this organization. They are dedicated to protecting this particular wood and they do research on it. However, they also harvest some of it in a very careful fashion so they preserve the integrity of the growth.

If you ask, "what is it like to work with?", my answer would be "like hard maple".

http://www.eyeontherainforest.org/turningblank.php


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting, Rich, though I am not into turning….....yet. The day will come however. The exotic woods need to go the way of some of the big lumber firms like Weyerhauser, which at least according to Weyerhauser, maintains a sustainable harvest system. I suspect most exotic wood is cut without any consideration for sustaining and managing the forests, however.


----------

